# Hello from France!



## Ballerine (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi everybody!

My name is Maureen and I am french, I study the French Litterature at the University but I love the American Litterature.

I have four horses: Tornade a Shetland pony, Diego a French Trotter, Adelin a BMHS and Ballerine an Anglo-Arabian.

I love Dressage and Hunter even if they are not very represented in France, especially the hunter.

I hope to discover an other side of the horse riding here.

Please, be nice with me, I don't speak english very well...

Have a good day!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Welcome to The Horse Forum, Maureen

We hope you enjoy it here 


.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!  If you ever need help with your English, I speak fluent french and can help. There are many people on here however that only speak English as a second language, but no one minds and they manage fine. Your English seems pretty good so don't worry too much about it. :wink:


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Maureen, welcome to the forum! 



Ballerine said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Please, be nice with me, I don't speak english very well...
> 
> Have a good day!!!


 
Your fine! Heck, half of us who do speak english natively don't speak it well


----------



## Ballerine (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you so much everybody for your warm welcome!


Thanks Hidalgo, I will not hesitate to contact you if I have some problem with language.


----------



## IceDancer94 (Nov 16, 2012)

Salut!!
Well, we have two things in common... we are both new and both French! I live in the States, but I love France, and my family is from Lille! I speak a little French (used to speak it well when I was younger but I have not kept up with it). I traveled to France a few years ago and visited Normandy and Mont Saint Michel... beautiful area 
In short, welcome! Hope you like it here 
A bientot! ;-)


----------



## Aukily (Sep 15, 2011)

hééé Maureen  !!!
The froggies are coming :mrgreen:


----------



## Ballerine (Nov 10, 2012)

Si je m'attendais à te voir Aurélie!:lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We have had lots of "frogs", as you say, join lately. Ribbit! 
Very cool. we love to be as international as possible. 

Welcome to Horse Forum!


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Aukily said:


> hééé Maureen  !!!
> The froggies are coming :mrgreen:


Froggies were already in the place! :twisted:

Salut Ballerine! 
Euh... C'est quoi un BMHS?


----------



## Ballerine (Nov 10, 2012)

Il s'agit des initiales de la race:
British Miniature Horse Society.
C'est un cheval miniature.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah, OK. :wink:
Je ne connaissais pas.


----------

